# Warmest Gloves??



## JTeezy (May 1, 2006)

My hands regularly freeze during my 2-4 hour morning rides. I will ride in the 20s (plus wind chill). My fingers go numb and get very painful. 

PLEASE HELP!!!...Can you recommend the warmest winter glove (or glove combo = outer and inner glove) you have ever owned? I need brand and model specifics, please.


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

I think your best bet is to get or make some poagies. The warmest gloves and or mitts are probably the bulkiest. Poagies can be found at numerous bike and snowmachine shops. That way you can use you existing gloves inside the poagies but my guess is that the poagies will be warm enough to ride gloveless or close to it.

Try my favorite - Dogwood Designs or Epic Designs.


----------



## JTeezy (May 1, 2006)

What are poagies?


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

Handlebar covers.They are often used by ATVers, snowmachiners, bikers and mushers. Here is an example. MOst of the time I don't even wear gloves in them at sub zero temps. Another advantage is that you can keep things from freezing inside them.


----------



## akdeluxe (May 16, 2004)

*the grips*

Pogies work great!You may also want to try those funny looking Argon(I think)ergo grips. Less presure points mean better circulation.
Think circulation not insulation.

akdeluxe


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

If pogies aren't an option, I've found a midweight, form fitting wool or synthetic liner glove combined with a windproof fleece outer glove(loosely fit, buy one or two sizes too big) to be a very warm combo. But yeah, pogies are by far the best option. If you do a search for "ghetto pogies" you'll quickly realize that you have no excuse. My second pair were cut and hand sewn in the cab of a dump truck while on lunch break(long lunch break...) from an old jacket and a tote bag.


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

Pearl izumi makes an insulated lobster claw I liked alot for commuting before I had poagies. Work well for temps in the teens and above.


----------



## dfg70 (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought a pair of this type of glove 14 years ago for snow machine riding...I now use them for winter riding and have to say they are still great. You should check out Cabelas or REI (though REI will probably be more money). You might be able to find them at sports authority or the outdoor hunting/gear place down across the Dimond mall (if you're in ANC).


----------



## digibud (Sep 21, 2009)

yes, it's true a very big pair of gloves will work. But changing gears, breaking and such are greatly compromised. Just too much slop. I can't say it for sure, but up here in Alaska where winter biking is not uncommon at temps to -20F, most folks use poggies. Non-riders are often seen with big gloves, but winter cyclist almost invariably have pogies. Feeling the brake, changing gears and bike "sense" are much better with smaller, thin gloves. Iput them on each fall as soon as my hands get too cold for my very thin gloves. Mittens are a pain in the ass. So are pogies to some extent, but with thin gloves on you can adjust your helmet or get something out of a pocket, grab your water, and in general, function. With big mitts you find a LOT of small things you do without thinking suddenly be something you can't deal with. Hint: if you choose to use big gloves, tie them to you in some manner so you can have thin gloves underneath. Then you can slip your thin gloved hand out of the mitten and use your hand, then return it to hte mitten without breaking stride. Still less convenient than poggies but if you hang your mittens properly they can work. As an avid cyclist and Alaskan for 30 years I've spent a lot of time with hands in poggies and hands in thick mitts. Locals use poggies because it just works better. Oh and I forgot another big big thing. With poggies you have on thin gloves (relatively) and over heating is rarely/never a problem. With heavy mitts overheating can be a real problem with sweating hands, etc.Mitts. Bad. Poggies. Good. So says one Northern geezer.


----------

